# What would you do?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Read Scenario, and then do my little survey:

You just heard an amazing masterpiece X. It was brand new to you (doesn't necessarily mean obscure), but you _really _enjoyed it. It may have been at a concert, or on the radio, or some such place where it surprised you. By "really enjoyed it," I mean you haven't been that stimulated emotionally/intellectually by a new piece for a while until then. Note, it's _new_, not a piece you suddenly enjoyed the 5th time hearing it. By new, I don't exclude piece _titles _or _composers _you've already heard of, that could be familiar.

What's the _first_ thought on your mind?
(Pick from most applicable to you on a _present and regular basis_ (not how you _use _to think/act), can pick more than one, but limit to as few as possible)
A) *Don't do anything* and forget about it the rest of the day, or completely forget it
B) *Mark it down* as a must-buy and/or buy it right away, maybe through internet
C) *Go look it up* at public library or on youtube/spotify/other right away (i.e. don't buy, but still relisten for personal pleasure)
D) *Share the piece to someone* as soon as you get your hands on a recording, bought or not, particularly if this someone doesn't know it (you may even listen along with them).
E) *Wait *and do any of the following another week (*not *because of time constraints, you just need time to think about it, or not as desperate to hear again)

Pick one or two from the following thoughts that most matches you during this Scenario:
1) I liked it, but _no need_ to hear it again
2) I want this! I want to _own _it!
3) I want to re-hear this, but not _buy _it.
4) I want to _share _this (as well as re-hear)!
5) I liked it, but I'll listen to it again _later_.

Thanks! Just a curious survey of the people here. Its focus is impulse vs. restraint, thought vs. action, and additional values. You may give a little explanation for your answer. However, I don't plan this to be about exceptions, but more what you _normally _do, and also at the present time. I think with some discernment and self-examination, it may not be so hard to come up with an answer you would approve of as true.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

B. I keep a long shopping list, although I limit myself as to the number of purchases I make.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

B) Mark it down as a must-buy and/or buy it right away, maybe through internet

4) I want to share this (as well as re-hear)!

Do I have to comment my choices as well?

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

B and 2. 

I also keep a very long list of works I've heard that I know I want or I think I might want. I mark them with a number that indicates roughly how much I liked them. I use that list as a guide to determine which works to purchase.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

B) *Mark it down* as a must-buy and/or buy it right away, maybe through internet
2) I want this! I want to _own _it!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll check YouTube, Spotify, and NML to find it. Then I'll post the link on this forum asking for opinions. If people aren't enthusiastic, then I must be WRONG and will just forget the whole thing. That makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

B and 2. 

It doesn't often occur but it happened with me and Chopin's first piano concerto. I heard it on the radio but didn't know what it was until the announcer told me.

I bought it next morning...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I'll check YouTube, Spotify, and NML to find it. Then I'll post the link on this forum asking for opinions. If people aren't enthusiastic, then I must be WRONG and will just forget the whole thing. That makes sense, doesn't it?


Not that you're contrary or anything!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

KenOC said:


> I'll check YouTube, Spotify, and NML to find it. Then I'll post the link on this forum asking for opinions. If people aren't enthusiastic, then I must be WRONG and will just forget the whole thing. That makes sense, doesn't it?


Perfect sense! You'll search for consensus, scan the resulting poll, and if it all accords with your first listen, you might borrow the work from the library and tape it somehow...


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

C-5

I'd probably do a little research, learn about the piece and composer and look at some reviews of different recordings of the piece, assuming there are more than one. While I was on the computer doing this I would probably be playing it on YouTube; eventually I'd probaby buy a recording once I had some inkling of which would be the overall best one.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

B 2

My Amazon wish list is H U G E!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

C3 - look it up on YouTube; rehear but not buy ...

But I have the best of both worlds; I only have to say I like something & my generous spouse orders it for me forthwith (and he a Scot, no less)!


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

C) Go look it up at public library or on youtube/spotify/other right away (i.e. don't buy, but still relisten for personal pleasure)
2) I want this! I want to own it!

I rarely buy CDs, and I rarely share with others (they usually don't appreciate it when I do).


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think I'd say anything is a masterpiece after one listen. The problem is finding the time for more listens as there is plenty of stuff I have enjoyed but there's always more music that I haven't heard that I need to listen to.


----------



## Trumpetcat (May 2, 2013)

C, d, 2, 3, 4, 5 !

(also, off topic but I can proudly say I LOVE Russian composers!: p)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

B 2 and somewhat D 4, though I am used to people not enjoying the same music as me, so sharing/listening with someone else is not a huge priority for me. I usually do ultimately end up sharing in some way the pieces I like, but I do it in kind of a neutral way without much expectation.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

C 3, and listen to it over and over again. However, I would probably lean towards C 4 a bit more if I had people around me (in real life) who were interested in the same music as me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a C-3. As they say, love at first sight is often cured by the second look. 

And after hearing it again, if it's still that good, I'll spend a couple weeks trying to ignore the urge to buy it, then I'll finally give in. After that process, the recording takes a special place near the top of my burgeoning collection.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Trumpetcat said:


> C, d, 2, 3, 4, 5 !
> 
> (also, off topic but I can proudly say I LOVE Russian composers!: p)




Did I just hear those words?

Then see my current signature!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

c

2

burp


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What I do:

Make some note, mental or written, of the composer and work.

Where I am no longer at: Calling anything a 'masterpiece' upon first hearing 

So, there is much which when first heard, I know I would like to hear a second time. Past that, I'm not even thinking, really.


----------



## Peterinch (Apr 24, 2013)

B 2. I've done this several times, and recently I have found this forum to be very helpful in selecting a good version to buy. So thank you all!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm a C-3. As they say, love at first sight is often cured by the second look.


This is a good point. I do have the occasional twinge of buyer's regret, although I've never bought a classical record that I don't consider worth having.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*D 4* for me, though writing down to add to my want list is a very close second or even simultaneous thought.

No matter how introverted or how much of a hermit I am, music is still a community experience, whatever form that community may take. Music is about sharing the human condition.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> C) *Go look it up* at public library or on youtube/spotify/other right away (i.e. don't buy, but still relisten for personal pleasure)
> 3) I want to re-hear this, but not _buy _it.


I can't afford to buy music. Luckily, now that we have the web, it is no longer necessary to pay for recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think I've done all of the above options. I've run out and immediately bought something after having been impressed upon a first hearing. Sometimes I go about sharing my discovery with others. Of course sometimes my passion for a new discovery cools and I may even regret having made a purchase. With this in mind... I often just make a note of a work... add it to my Amazon "Wish List" and then listen to the work (if at all possible) on Spotify or some other such source before making a final decision to purchase of not. And then there are works I virtually forget about. I have a couple notes on works on the notepad app in my i-phone which I only stumbled upon recently... after having written them down over a year ago.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll join the B2 crowd.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

B-2. 

Despite Spotify etc, ownership is still important to me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Then there's the novel idea of paying for something for the privilege of listening to the artists' composition and performance: so quaint in this Spotify/Youtube age.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

C)

Then I will go a trawl the secondhand record shops till I find it in vinyl.

So a sort of C2 Steptoe and Son


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I'll check YouTube, Spotify, and NML to find it. Then I'll post the link on this forum asking for opinions. If people aren't enthusiastic, then I must be WRONG and will just forget the whole thing. That makes sense, doesn't it?


Don't call me up when you are about to buy your next automobile....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When I discover something new that I really, really like, I look it up and listen to it to death within a couple of days. Then I have to wait for a week or two before I can enjoy it again. Also, I share my new find on some internet forums.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

3/C, followed by 2/B. If it's an obscure piece, perhaps 4/D too.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> B and 2.
> 
> It doesn't often occur but it happened with me and Chopin's first piano concerto. I heard it on the radio but didn't know what it was until the announcer told me.
> 
> I bought it next morning...


Happened to me as well. The recording on the radio I heard was the first movement played by Pollini.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Most common reaction would be B) 2), but occasionally might be C) 3). The distinction is: if a piece were the first resonant thing I've ever heard from that composer, I would incline more towards C) 3) [you know- to make sure it isn't infatuation]. [After passing through C) 3), I can always proceed to B) 2).

Sharing isn't really an option in my face-to-face Social Circles. Oh, maybe my wife might be patient with me- and likely help me with any theory questions I'd have concerning the piece. [See here for a typical exchange.] However, the dearth of face-to-face opportunities for Classical Music discussion surely has something to do with the reason this board is as heavily-trafficked as it is.


----------

